# FT- How much does it Cost?



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I really want to get my pup into the game. I would need a trainer as I do not have the time, talent or the tools necessary to do on my own. How much would I need to budget each month? If the pup ended up having talent, how much for training and trialing? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

$1,200/month + a nice horse


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

..........


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd say $1000 for training. The trailing component is a little trickier. You have entry fees, trip fees and handler fees.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

The better your dog , the more expensive it will be ....get a Labradoodle.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

As with anything, it depends on who you know and what are your connections. BTW, you need to rub elbows that know. The rest is up to the dog and there is no guarantees on that. Just saying.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Training will be 800-1000 a month. Plus birds, entree fees and handling fees....


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

$1000 a month +/- $200. If the dog gets hurt, it can get real expensive really quickly.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


I *loathe* this regurgitated response. 



Clint Watts said:


> I really want to get my pup into the game. I would need a trainer as I do not have the time, talent or the tools necessary to do on my own. How much would I need to budget each month? If the pup ended up having talent, how much for training and trialing? Thanks for the responses.


To answer The OP's Question, you're looking @ mid $800-$1,000 a month on training alone. Some charge birds too. You'll have a summer trip or winter trip fee (Depending on where your pro is based out of. $500.) which varies. Don't forget the vet costs twice a year for each place (Summer & Winter place. $100+.), & then you have entry fees for FTs (See Entry Express.), & lastly the handling fees ($100 a FT.) for your pro to run your dog @ FTs. So, it varies from month to month. Obviously these are rough numbers. You'd have to talk to the pro in particular. I wish you good luck in your future endevurs.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I *loathe* this regurgitated response.


I agree. I know a guy with millions in the bank but you never could tell. Faded jeans, flannel shirt and a base model dodge 1500 pick up. He owns a major helicopter company.


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

For all that, He too would probably have to ask if he wanted to find out how much an ft campaign is.


Fwiw , I also had to ask. For most people it's part of the hiring or shopping process. "How much does this cost")

I have a young dog going to a pretty well respected trainer who focuses on deryb dogs. He said 1k a month essentially gets you there. Alot of months there will be the training fee, birds, ivomec, flea stuff and nothing else. Then there are months with 250ish (derby) entry fees, plus 300 or so in handling fees. Anyway, looking at the numbers I feel like 1k a month I a little lean, especially if you are chasing derby points and having to hit several circuits, or are double staking an AA dog every weekend. 

I've budgeted 1200 a month. And may need to throw a little more at it.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

jhnnythndr said:


> For all that, He too would probably have to ask if he wanted to find out how much an ft campaign is.
> 
> 
> Fwiw , I also had to ask. For most people it's part of the hiring or shopping process. "How much does this cost")
> ...


That looks right. Also when you go to train or run the dog, your expenses add up fast too.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Very good responsible questions, and answers.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Clint Watts said:


> I really want to get my pup into the game. I would need a trainer as I do not have the time, talent or the tools necessary to do on my own. How much would I need to budget each month? If the pup ended up having talent, how much for training and trialing? Thanks for the responses.


Chris....I am curious, what is your primary goal with the dog? Field title for breeding? Good hunting companion, .....?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Clint Watts said:


> I really want to get my pup into the game. I would need a trainer as I do not have the time, talent or the tools necessary to do on my own. How much would I need to budget each month? If the pup ended up having talent, how much for training and trialing? Thanks for the responses.


$15K/year/dog - whether you do it yourself or hire it done - if you hire it done a better investment would be a 
share of a race horse pool - 

As you watch the various nationals unfold, recognize most tests are done on private property - those beautiful 
vistas were not created by nature - the addicted can soak a lot of money into this sport - & they don't allow just
anyone use of that facility - 

It all depends on where you want to try to go - & the resources available - 

As for the trainer you hire - there are a lot of good ones - but only 4 within driving distance (700 miles) of where I live have 
trained dogs that have won the big show in either venue .


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Here's the truth.
From *birth to age 2*, pro at 6 months, run 30 derbies, *budget $30,000 for each and every puppy you start*.
Other 10 Year costs, if you intend to dive in, add $100,000. (RV not incl.)(land/water not incl.)
So, if 10 years from now your 5th dog is aging out of Derby you will have spent $250,000 or $25,000 per year.
Don't bank on recouping any costs or making any money by selling washouts or puppies. 

Here's how the 1/4 million goes bye bye...............

1) Get started 
Buy puppy, raise for 6 months, don't buy bunch of training equipment or truck, send to pro, unless dog sucks he stays for duration. (if dog sucks, give away, rinse and repeat)
For each of the above dogs budget puppy cost plus $1,000/month for Train/board/feed/tick-heart/birds.
Vet care in addition to insurance (see below) $100/mo
Once puppy is ready to break out in Derby, @ about 14 mos, add entry fees for # of trials pro usually runs plus handling fees.
Budget for 20 entries x $100 plus handling fee = to entry fee. Budget $4,000/yr.
(for bare bones start up, into training @ 6mos through aging out after 30 Derbies, you traveling to 15 of them) 
Cost Budget $30,000. (plus set aside $10K or $20K for down payment of year 3-4 equipment purchases, see below)
2) So, your Derby dog is doing great. Next thing is you want to hang with pro to train run and run dog in Q then Am.
Year 3 is a transition year.
Or, dog not doing great so comes home and you take over training yourself.
Now add, 1 truck, dog box, 4 wheeler, wingers, BB's, collars etc etc whatever and then more stuff.
Basically dog truck and equipment needs are $100,000 per each 10 years you play. (rinse and repeat)
3) Travel 
If you travel to meet up with pro to train or attend events.
Add 250 to 1000 miles gas/maint, hotel, food/drink for each weekend 
$500/weekend. budget $5,000-$10,000+ /yr
Or add $xx for anything from a $10K Travel Trailer to $300K for a 40' Diesel Pusher to tow your dog truck.
4) If you're not smart add $5,000 to $25,000 to budget for each dog.
covers injuries, rehab, etc
This cost avoidable if you by health insurance for every puppy.
Budget $1,000/yr
5) you may decide in the future you need your own training grounds. $$$?


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Breck said:


> Here's the truth.
> From *birth to age 2*, pro at 6 months, run 30 derbies, *budget $30,000 for each and every puppy you start*.
> Other 10 Year costs, if you intend to dive in, add $100,000. (RV not incl.)(land/water not incl.)
> So, if 10 years from now your 5th dog is aging out of Derby you will have spent $250,000 or $25,000 per year.
> ...


Breck, 

If you continue to make posts like this is will have to put you on ignore.

Ignorance is bliss.

DP


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dave Plesko said:


> Breck,
> 
> If you continue to make posts like this is will have to put you on ignore.
> 
> ...


.
What sucks is I'm trying to make the next 1/4 to spend. 
Got to be a 10 step program or something. lol


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Breck-

You forgot 2-4/yr for seminars, travel to seminars, lodging & food at said seminars.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree with Breck for most but not all assumptions. I don't run many derbies, maybe 5-6 at most with a pup. IMO training a young pup should be to get the dog to the level to be competitive in AA stakes. Derbies do NOTHING to get your dog to that goal. So I'd say run 5-6 derbies to get to know your dog and its personality running events & you do the handling. This alone will reduce your fees by several thousand but more importantly not contribute bad habits that running events inevitably cause & you get involved too. Further there are only 3-5 top pros in each time zone, again IMO, so try to get lined up with one of those to get the most out of your investment (you'll know by his accomplishments). Most important, look the pro in the eye and tell him you do not want to have him train your dog one day beyond a recognition by the pro that the pup will not be competitive in FTs. No use wasting your money on a dog that can't make it. At the outside, turning your pup over to a top-notch young dog trainer is a one-year investment, starting at 6-8 mos. If you are not willing to make that one year investment, don't even consider it. Within a year of turning your pup over to the pro, he/she should know the potential for the pup. Make sure the pro will tell you the potential as you progress, don't let the pro string you along & don't 2nd guess his opinion if it is not favorable. Just stop the bleeding & find another game for the pup or find another pup. Also top young dog pros, like Jim Van Engan (as an example), usually have a market for good FT washouts, so you could get some money back using an established young dog trainer if your dog doesn't make it. Prior to that time you get your pup to the pro, you should get to know your pup, do basic obedience & have fun with some retrieving.

Forgot to add, if you are lucky enough to have a FT caliper pup, expect a $12,000 to $20,000 annual investment thereafter during the dog's competitive years.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Not going to dispute anyone's claim as to how much it costs, but you can save yourself some money by learning how to train and handle the dog yourself so you can take over the reins after the pro does the basics...Campaigning a dog can be costly but there are ways around it

1. unless you are chasing the National Derby Championship, many people are VERY happy if the can get their dogs on the List (10 pts)

2. run just enough Quals to get the dog QAA or QA2, then concentrate your financial efforts towards the AA events

3. there is very little way around travel/lodging costs but by picking your schedule pragmatically you can soften the blow

bottom line is the sooner you learn to train and handle your dog, the less dependant you will be on a pro


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Granddaddy said:


> I agree with Breck for most but not all assumptions. I don't run many derbies, maybe 5-6 at most with a pup. IMO training a young pup should be to get the dog to the level to be competitive in AA stakes. Derbies do NOTHING to get your dog to that goal. So I'd say run 5-6 derbies to get to know your dog and its personality running events & you do the handling. This alone will reduce your fees by several thousand but more importantly not contribute bad habits that running events inevitably cause & you get involved too. Further there are only 3-5 top pros in each time zone, again IMO, so try to get lined up with one of those to get the most out of your investment (you'll know by his accomplishments). Most important, look the pro in the eye and tell him you do not want to have him train your dog one day beyond a recognition by the pro that the pup will not be competitive in FTs. No use wasting your money on a dog that can't make it. *At the outside, turning your pup over to a top-notch young dog trainer is a one-year investment, starting at 6-8 mos. If you are not willing to make that one year investment, don't even consider it*. Within a year of turning your pup over to the pro, he/she should know the potential for the pup. Make sure the pro will tell you the potential as you progress, don't let the pro string you along & don't 2nd guess his opinion if it is not favorable. Just stop the bleeding & find another game for the pup or find another pup. Also top young dog pros, like Jim Van Engan (as an example), usually have a market for good FT washouts, so you could get some money back using an established young dog trainer if your dog doesn't make it. Prior to that time you get your pup to the pro, you should get to know your pup, do basic obedience & have fun with some retrieving.


I totally agree with the comment about using a proven-good young dog pro that first year to build the proper foundation. After that you have options including, if you're lucky, joining a good amateur group. The stars have to line up right for this to happen, but if it does you can train and compete with the best for a lot less money. By stars lining up you need the following:
1) A committed group of four or five guys, typically still working but willing to meet three to five times a week for training.
2) At least one of the group, the group leader, has to be a very good dog person, good dog trainer who runs field trials.
3) They, preferably the best trainer, need to be willing to take you under his or her wing.
4) You have to have access to good training grounds, particularly good training water.

If you have all of that and are willing to pour a lot of effort into it, including giving up weekends of fishing, hiking, bike riding, whatever you used to do, then it can work, otherwise just send the dog off to a pro or day train with a local pro.

John


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

As far as actually running a trial goes it can be cheaper for the pro to do it for you. If I travel out of town for a trial even with just 1 dog it can be a $500 weekend so if a pro charges $100 handler fee and even $100 travel expenses your saving $300 which would be well spent towards the monthly training fee. A lot of people would think, and I agree, what's the fun in that? You never see or handle your dog you just write a check. 
Some of the estimates here of $15,000 to 25,000 can be pretty accurate it just depends on how serious you want to be. A happy medium can be found you just have to do your homework. After all these responses I am curious as to what Clint thinks.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

John Robinson said:


> I totally agree with the comment about using a proven-good young dog pro that first year to build the proper foundation. After that you have options including, if you're lucky, joining a good amateur group. The stars have to line up right for this to happen, but if it does you can train and compete with the best for a lot less money. By stars lining up you need the following:
> 1) A committed group of four or five guys, typically still working but willing to meet three to five times a week for training.
> 2) At least one of the group, the group leader, has to be a very good dog person, good dog trainer who runs field trials.
> 3) They, preferably the best trainer, need to be willing to take you under his or her wing.
> ...


Great post John


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Steve Shaver said:


> As far as actually running a trial goes it can be cheaper for the pro to do it for you. If I travel out of town for a trial even with just 1 dog it can be a $500 weekend so if a pro charges $100 handler fee and even $100 travel expenses your saving $300 which would be well spent towards the monthly training fee. A lot of people would think, and I agree, what's the fun in that? You never see or handle your dog you just write a check.
> Some of the estimates here of $15,000 to 25,000 can be pretty accurate it just depends on how serious you want to be. A happy medium can be found you just have to do your homework. After all these responses I am curious as to what Clint thinks.


Steve, if a guy doesn't train the dog, doesn't run the dog & doesn't go on the road to the see the dog what possible satisfaction can a owner get from owning the dog? If I carry that logic to its logical conclusion - at least to save money, it's much cheaper not to own a dog at all. I can just follow Tubb or Gracie, etc through event news and root for them like I own them. I understand the idea of travel expenses costing more than letting the pro do it but to what end?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

One other thing that hasnt been brought up on this thread is, having the funds to afford the sport does not insure success...the FT grounds are full of people who used up various levels of wealth, and achieved little success in return...

To loosely paraphrase something mentioned at the NARC last week, where you spend your funds may be just as important as when you spend your funds..a little luck and good fortune might have a huge determination on one's success in the game, not just the size of the bank account


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope we didn't scare the OP off. Sometimes a little naivete is helpful. I don't know where the OP is coming from regarding dogs, retrievers and the retrieving sports. If someone would have laid out where we would be heading in financial and time commitment terms by getting into hunt test and later field trials, my wife and I would have said, "that's crazy talk" and stuck with flying, hiking, sailing, fishing, hunting and traveling, saving lots of money and anguish in the process. But no, we had to have a fun, successful hunt test dog and caught the bug big time. Reading threads like this one, make me question my sanity.

John


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

This; "How do you make a million dollars in NASCAR?", make sure you start with 20 million.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

I joined the sport in 1981 wanting a better hunting dog, then Hunt Test, and a few trials when work and training would allow. Was told in 1988, by an oldtimer that it would be a good time to get out. STILL questioning my sanity, But it appears I have a lot of CRAZY FRIENDS ! Bill


John Robinson said:


> I hope we didn't scare the OP off. Sometimes a little naivete is helpful. I don't know where the OP is coming from regarding dogs, retrievers and the retrieving sports. If someone would have laid out where we would be heading in financial and time commitment terms by getting into hunt test and later field trials, my wife and I would have said, "that's crazy talk" and stuck with flying, hiking, sailing, fishing, hunting and traveling, saving lots of money and anguish in the process. But no, we had to have a fun, successful hunt test dog and caught the bug big time. Reading threads like this one, make me question my sanity.
> 
> John


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. I myself have been wondering what it cost to play with the big boys. My bucket list just got a little shorter.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> One other thing that hasnt been brought up on this thread is, having the funds to afford the sport does not insure success...the FT grounds are full of people who used up various levels of wealth, and achieved little success in return...
> 
> To loosely paraphrase something mentioned at the NARC last week, where you spend your funds may be just as important as when you spend your funds..a little luck and good fortune might have a huge determination on one's success in the game, not just the size of the bank account


That was inferred in part of my first post, not keeping a dog in FT training one day past a pro's suggestion that the dog didn't have what it takes, because more times than not a dog won't make it. That said, I have disagreed with pros in the past & did get an AFC, 30-40 AA pts & 7 series at a nat'l Am on a dog that wasn't considered good enough & 15-20 AA pts on another that "just" needed an open win for both titles. But I have poured multiple thousands in training, entry fees & travel in some talented dogs that were missing an essential ingredient to be AA successful when a pro or two suggested the dogs wouldn't make it, while I was thinking I could get it worked out myself. I'd hate to tally up the total I have spent on FT related expenses, it's a lot & I've had competitive dogs but only one really top level dog (Stella) that could win against any field on a given weekend, & maybe another (Dude) to a lesser degree out of a number of dogs. And I train my dogs about 1/2 the time or more, others spend a lot more. But it's all discretionary income that would have been spent somewhere.... more hunting, more fishing, more travel etc. It's not a poor man's game for sure but it can also contribute to considerably less wealth even for those that have (had) a little.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Well said David.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> As far as actually running a trial goes it can be cheaper for the pro to do it for you.


Amen! During the six months we train in SoCal, we put on about 600 miles a week just commuting to training areas. At 55 cents per mile, that alone adds up to more than the monthly cost of a pro. When we are in Montana, the commute miles are a lot less, but the expense of second home and the cost of purchasing, developing and maintaining training property more than makes up for the mileage savings. That is for two dogs, soon to be three, but the mileage would be the same if we only had one.

We have acquired a great deal of training knowlege by working with pros in the past, but now get more satisfaction doing it ourselves. We do have the advantage of training with very accomplished amateurs and we are constantly learning more about training and hopefully improving as trainers. 

If we could cap our monthly expenses to $1,200, we would be very happy.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Granddaddy and others - go to a nursing home and see all the unfulfilled people , alive but with a lifetime of bucket lists...You tried but it is in the trying you find out the most about yourself and life. I really do feel sorry for those who have never tried. Reality wise there are only about 10 dogs each year who are super and some of them even have years in that range. I refused to sell my super dog and do not regret it.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

swliszka said:


> Granddaddy and others - go to a nursing home and see all the unfulfilled people , alive but with a lifetime of bucket lists...You tried but it is in the trying you find out the most about yourself and life. I really do feel sorry for those who have never tried. Reality wise there are only about 10 dogs each year who are super and some of them even have years in that range. I refused to sell my super dog and do not regret it.


75K offer two fools, the fool who turned it down and the fool who made the offer, plus kickers...Never regretted it ,although nearly 20 years ago and never looked back. Probably never will own another of her caliber, but, hell what a ride we had..Bucket is full.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i like young dogs and "piddle around" in minor stakes. being a former cpa i tend to look at each dog as a seperate "cost center". i have not yet figured out how much it costs to be a successful field trial participant. but what i have figured out is that is costs a *bunch of money *to earn a little green ribbon or two.;-)

$1,200/month or $15k/yr with a good ft pro for a "derby campaign" including 10 to 12 trial entries is about right to get you started.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

And no one yet has mentioned the cost of an average divorce lawyer;-)


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I was also a big gearhead w/lots of cars , finding ,restoring and selling some. When I did my CPA calculations w/all my investment of money NOT time/nor physical effort I came out about the same as in long-term CDs. Money in of itself has no reward, altho some like to look/feel it. Well our boomer generation was doomed w/a 50% divorce rate so going to the dogs has a certain flair. Love those dogs.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

huntinman said:


> And no one yet has mentioned the cost of an average divorce lawyer;-)


+ 1, spouses don't always agree with dog priorities 

Don


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Criquetpas said:


> 75K offer two fools, the fool who turned it down and the fool who made the offer, plus kickers...Never regretted it ,although nearly 20 years ago and never looked back. Probably never will own another of her caliber, but, hell what a ride we had..Bucket is full.


Which fool were you Earl?;-)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I hope we didn't scare the OP off. Sometimes a little naivete is helpful. I don't know where the OP is coming from regarding dogs, retrievers and the retrieving sports. If someone would have laid out where we would be heading in financial and time commitment terms by getting into hunt test and later field trials, my wife and I would have said, "that's crazy talk" and stuck with flying, hiking, sailing, fishing, hunting and traveling, saving lots of money and anguish in the process. But no, we had to have a fun, successful hunt test dog and caught the bug big time. Reading threads like this one, make me question my sanity.
> 
> John



David and I have often discussed this, if we weren't into retrievers we would probably have another hobby that ate up our free time and money, so why not stick with retrievers, we are already knee deep, why change now? Plus I think I'm getting pretty good at not wanting to throw up every time I walk to the line!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> i like young dogs and "piddle around" in minor stakes. being a former cpa i tend to look at each dog as a seperate "cost center". i have not yet figured out how much it costs to be a successful field trial participant. but what i have figured out is that is costs a *bunch of money *to earn a little green ribbon or two.;-)
> 
> $1,200/month or $15k/yr with a good ft pro for a "derby campaign" including 10 to 12 trial entries is about right to get you started.


An accurate assessment, then if you are fortunate enough to have a National competitor add to that by a factor of ???.

Just for fun I might tally the cost of the 2014 National Amateur (19 hotel days, gasoline for a 4500 mile trip, entry fee, training birds, and incidental expenses ). For me the 5 days of training and 7 days of the National was more fun than I could imagine, priceless!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Which fool were you Earl?;-)


I was the fool who turned it down of course...but later on sold five of em as I didn't want to be a fool anymore Bill..Did do some drinking and thought about it for three days on the 75K. Been a long dry spell now, wished I had one of those 5 I sold.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

EdA said:


> An accurate assessment, then if you are fortunate enough to have a National competitor add to that by a factor of ???.
> 
> _Just for fun _I might tally the cost of the 2014 National Amateur (19 hotel days, gasoline for a 4500 mile trip, entry fee, training birds, and incidental expenses ). For me the 5 days of training and 7 days of the National was more fun than I could imagine, priceless!


the first part i dont know if that would categorize as "fun"

but i'm guessing the second part was as you describe it "priceless"


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Criquetpas said:


> I was the fool who turned it down of course...but later on sold five of em as I didn't want to be a fool anymore Bill..Did do some drinking and thought about it for three days on the 75K. Been a long dry spell now, wished I had one of those 5 I sold.


I hear you... Thats what I figured...


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

funny thing i learned the other day...entry express has a little link at the top that says "My Account"...it tons of "fun" as Dr. Ed would say. pup is 2.5 years old and as many have said before "the least expesnive thing is the price of the dog" i can testify to that i've already spent more in entry fees than the dog cost


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Clint,

I don't know how much $ it will cost to train and trial a FT dog, however, I can promise you that it will cost you *ALL OF YOUR PRIDE*! Get yourself some asbestos underwear and start thickening your skin. Good luck and have fun.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Bbrown (Jan 5, 2013)

As a young person (29) getting into this sport I read these post with a certain level of curiosity. I bought a dog and trained in a park thinking I was training however I quickly learned all I was doing was just playing with my dog. The man that took me under his wing then taught me more than he will realize about dogs and somewhat cemented the needle in the vein for me. Then through a series of fortunate (or unfortunate if you ask my wife) I end up with a young dog that happened to fall in my lap. The young dog showed some talent early and through advice from other people in the sport and my mentor the dog headed to Southlake kennels with Mark Smith. The dog continues to show flashes of talent and Mark seems to like the dog now. I now spend roughly $10K a year running dogs. In doing this, I forgo more hunting trips, fishing trips, vacations, and the purchase of other fun toys than I care to admit. However in the realm of discretionary income I get more joy standing over that dog, shaking like a leaf trying to remember not to send the dog before my number gets called than any other hobby that I have found. I now find myself taking every made up bank holiday traveling to LaPlace and bugging Mark asking him 50,000 questions on how to become a better handler. 

To the original question, you can ask how much a trainer cost or how much does it cost to campaign a dog. To me this sport is all about the journey. If I didn't do this then I would be doing something else with the majority of the money that I spend on dogs. My dog may turn out or may wash out, only time will tell but, this sport provides me enough joy that the money is worth it to me. 

Don't get discouraged by anything anybody says, this is a sport that can be achieved on any budget, everything can be made up by a nice dog and a great work ethic and a quality mentor.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Bbrown said:


> As a young person (29) getting into this sport I read these post with a certain level of curiosity. I bought a dog and trained in a park thinking I was training however I quickly learned all I was doing was just playing with my dog. The man that took me under his wing then taught me more than he will realize about dogs and somewhat cemented the needle in the vein for me. Then through a series of fortunate (or unfortunate if you ask my wife) I end up with a young dog that happened to fall in my lap. The young dog showed some talent early and through advice from other people in the sport and my mentor the dog headed to Southlake kennels with Mark Smith. The dog continues to show flashes of talent and Mark seems to like the dog now. I now spend roughly $10K a year running dogs. In doing this, I forgo more hunting trips, fishing trips, vacations, and the purchase of other fun toys than I care to admit. However in the realm of discretionary income I get more joy standing over that dog, shaking like a leaf trying to remember not to send the dog before my number gets called than any other hobby that I have found. I now find myself taking every made up bank holiday traveling to LaPlace and bugging Mark asking him 50,000 questions on how to become a better handler.
> 
> To the original question, you can ask how much a trainer cost or how much does it cost to campaign a dog. To me this sport is all about the journey. If I didn't do this then I would be doing something else with the majority of the money that I spend on dogs. My dog may turn out or may wash out, only time will tell but, this sport provides me enough joy that the money is worth it to me.
> 
> *Don't get discouraged by anything anybody says, this is a sport that can be achieved on any budget, everything can be made up by a nice dog and a great work ethic and a quality mentor*.


Words to live by.
Excellence right there.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

If you get discouraged by what people say, FT ​or HT is not for you.

You have to be a special kind of crazy to play dog games.
And not care how much it costs.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bbrown said:


> everything can be made up by a nice dog.


Ah yes, the necessary part of the equation, doesn't matter how much money you have and dedicate to the cause, if you don't have a talented dog you will forever be disappointed.

For those who have not read the story from the National Amateur Blog about David Zalunardo and Abby #20 who was a Finalist in his first National Amateur having only started running all age stakes last year should read the story.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

EdA said:


> An accurate assessment, then if you are fortunate enough to have a National competitor add to that by a factor of ???.
> 
> Just for fun I might tally the cost of the 2014 National Amateur (19 hotel days, gasoline for a 4500 mile trip, entry fee, training birds, and incidental expenses ). For me the 5 days of training and 7 days of the National was more fun than I could imagine, priceless!


And a great job at it too, congrats!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Just for fun I might tally the cost of the 2014 National Amateur (19 hotel days, gasoline for a 4500 mile trip, entry fee, training birds, and incidental expenses ). For me the 5 days of training and 7 days of the National was more fun than I could imagine, priceless!


19 days 2.5 star hotel @ $129 incl tax = $2,451
4500 miles @ .54/mile = $2,430
entry fee ~ $400
2 birds/day @ $15 = $570
bird boy and hotel gratuities @ $25/day = $475
you woulda been eating anyway but add $25/day for eating out on the road = $475
laundramat exenses for such a long trip = $16 all in quarters
one incremental martini in excess of the number of martinis one typically consumes at home @ $7/day = $135
services rendered to friends and not billed for at clinic when the boss is away @ $200/day = $3,800(don't think about this one;-))

at $10,752 for 19 days, it's still less per day than a good guided timber hunt in arkansas and way better.

besides, as a national finalist fc afc holland probably recaptured your costs with his stud fees on the way back to texas from the national!


----------



## MBellow74 (Jun 19, 2014)

^^^^^^ that's a lot of money but worth every penny. Just starting out in the hunt test/field trial game but I'm hooked already and if you have the time and passion to train your dogs yourself and get the satisfaction of knowing you've trained them, even if it is for a little ribbon means the world to me. The dog might not know what he's don't but he knows he has made you happy by doing what you asked,when you asked. awesome feeling. now back to reading books and watching dvds to increase my knowledge. god bless and good luck


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It was quite a bit cheaper than that, hdqtrs had a special deal, 9 days was $765, pre national training Motel 6 was something less than $300, add 4 nights 2 coming and 2 going home and total lodging bill was +\- $1500. Bird bill $240, entry fee $315, gas who knows but probably about $1000, assorted hats and gifts for spouse and training group +\-$400, I eat and drink martinis at home so that does not factor in, and Mr. Farmer's bill which will be worth it whatever it is. My guess is +\-$4200, less than the price of a cruise and oh so much more fun!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

EdA said:


> Ah yes, the necessary part of the equation, doesn't matter how much money you have and dedicate to the cause, if you don't have a talented dog you will forever be disappointed.
> 
> For those who have not read the story from the National Amateur Blog about David Zalunardo and Abby #20 who was a Finalist in his first National Amateur having only started running all age stakes last year should read the story.


I feel like I'm a part of that story. I judged a Qual and Amateur a year or two ago in Idaho with Barry Cruickshank. We had this obviously nervous newbie running a nice dog in the Qual, inadvertently doing everything in his power to screw up the dog, but the dog was so good he couldn't screw her up. I can't remember where she placed, but I had a nice conversation with David at the trial and again on my drive home, when I told him he had a special animal and he should definitely hook up with some good trainers to help him along. I ran into David and Abby a year later where he and she was doing very well in the all age. I'm sure he would have been great no matter, but it is cool seeing this and remembering that first trial.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ah yes, the necessary part of the equation, doesn't matter how much money you have and dedicate to the cause, if you don't have a talented dog you will forever be disappointed.
> 
> For those who have not read the story from the National Amateur Blog about David Zalunardo and Abby #20 who was a Finalist in his first National Amateur having only started running all age stakes last year should read the story.


Not sure where to find this. Can you post a link please?

Thanks,

M


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Miriam Wade said:


> Not sure where to find this. Can you post a link please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> M


Midway down the page http://2014narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

CRNAret said:


> Midway down the page http://2014narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


Got it!! Thank you!

M


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

I was asked what it cost me to run Gunner in the minor dog stakes,train down south with a pro for a month, motels,meals, entry fees,birds,bird boys, vet bills and millage. I did all of the training(mistakes included) 
Cost for that year 23M. Worth every penny. If you are counting pennies this isn't the sport.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

The cost is an exercise that I am not sure should be really totally considered! It would be way too depressing *L*. Just to produce the dream pup I am working on now.....Trip to Michigan to a Repro-Vet....Ova Plant...Gas at 7mpg towing a travel trailer to Texas....date with a now 3 time National Finalist....10 days accomodation and food in Texas...Trip Home....Katie Becker from Michigan to Texas....5 months early dog training in Texas....Katie Becker back to Michigan....Now Brook is 13 months done her first cold blinds and yet to enter a trial. Got to be $12000 without a ribbon.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

big gunner said:


> I was asked what it cost me to run Gunner in the minor dog stakes,train down south with a pro for a month, motels,meals, entry fees,birds,bird boys, vet bills and millage. I did all of the training(mistakes included)
> Cost for that year 23M. Worth every penny. If you are counting pennies this isn't the sport.


23M??

Damn boy you are paying your trainers and BB's way above scale!!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

mjh345 said:


> 23M??
> 
> Damn boy you are paying your trainers and BB's way above scale!!


Ha!, he has to be in banking with the "m"!!
Cost is relative, duck lease down here if you can find a top spot is north of $25,000 and that's for two months of enjoyment. Buy in for exclusive club if they approve is $100,000 for stock and $5,000-$10,000 per weekend. Country Clubs are similar as is airplanes, sport fishing boats, ect. We all have to pick our poison in life, bbrown had it pretty well summed up in his post. Maybe one day I'll have a horse that makes me give up the rest of my vices, until then I'll keep looking for that horse.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

M is the Roman numeral for 1,000. Also used when ordering large quantities like 23m business cards etc


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> One other thing that hasnt been brought up on this thread is, having the funds to afford the sport does not insure success...the FT grounds are full of people who used up various levels of wealth, and achieved little success in return...
> 
> To loosely paraphrase something mentioned at the NARC last week, where you spend your funds may be just as important as when you spend your funds..a little luck and good fortune might have a huge determination on one's success in the game, not just the size of the bank account


True! My young dog is not a FT prospect.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

When I was a kid, I got the most pleasure from sneaking up on a bullfrog in a ditch and smashing it into the mud with a stick.
What happened?


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

When I was a Kid, my pleasure was placing the green plastic army men on a dirt bank and stepping back several feet and shooting them with a BB gun. I pretend I was a sniper with the sound effects coming from me.

Edit to post: Forgot to add that I had a half-track as well and that was a premiere back then. Couldn't afford the tanks.
Edit to post one more time and this will be it: Had to trade a lot of marbles to get that half-track. Marbles was a big thing back then as well. I was really good at it back then.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Raymond Little said:


> Ha!, he has to be in banking with the "m"!!
> Cost is relative, duck lease down here if you can find a top spot is north of $25,000 and that's for two months of enjoyment. Buy in for exclusive club if they approve is $100,000 for stock and $5,000-$10,000 per weekend. Country Clubs are similar as is airplanes, sport fishing boats, ect. We all have to pick our poison in life, bbrown had it pretty well summed up in his post. Maybe one day I'll have a horse that makes me give up the rest of my vices, until then I'll keep looking for that horse.


If Your spending 25 to 100 G to look at the same sunrise every day to shoot a few ducks then your doing it for all the wrong reasons, there is a huge exspansive country just to the north of you that offers very liberal bag limits, a different sunrise every day, and maybe never hear another shot.. And it's CHEAP but it ain't the Country club you belong too.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Scott Adams said:


> When I was a kid, I got the most pleasure from sneaking up on a bullfrog in a ditch and smashing it into the mud with a stick.
> What happened?


Did you also enjoyed pulling the wings off House Flies and burning Ants with a Magnifying Glass also ?


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Did you also enjoyed pulling the wings off House Flies and burning Ants with a Magnifying Glass also ?


I still do.

This game is only what YOU make of it.
The only constant, is that you have to have a dog that is capable of progressing to the top levels of learning, not the top levels of the field trials.
You can bet that there are plenty of people who have gotten a lot more from their time in the minor stakes, than some who step to line in Nationals.
It is what you make it.
Who says you have to get on a circuit to be somebody?
To me, the somebody's are the ones who work hard and find their measure of success, whether they enter one trial per year or 20.
The guy, gal or couple that get pleasantly surprised at how good their dog was after they dared to step to line.
Find a good mentor, and put in as much time as you can.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, thank to all for the honest replies. Someone stated how much for a divorce lawyer and that is the truth. Sorry for the late response as work has been taking most of my time lately. Cooper will be heading off to training in two weeks and I will see where that takes us. This game sounds like a blast. I like to take my pups hunting with me, but with the drought there are not very many quail or chuckar to find. Thanks again.


----------

